# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Σχετικά με την υιοθεσία του Πεπίτο!

## vasilis

Καλησπέρα αγαπητά μέλη και καλώς σας βρήκα ξανά στην Ελλάδα.

Το θέμα μας είναι η υιοθεσία του Πεπίτο που με οδήγησαν εκεί, προσωπικοί και επαγγελματικοί λόγοι όπως περιγράφονται στο θέμα: Σχετικά με το Ζακό μου! Οι καταστάσεις επέφεραν μια ψιλοάμεση διαχείριση της κατάστασης οπότε προχωράμε παρακάτω.

Λοιπόν. Με βάση τα όσα έχουν ήδη αναφερθεί, προκειμένου να αποφασίσω στην  παραχώρηση υιοθεσίας του Πεπίτο επιθυμώ αυτός/αυτή που θα τον αναλάβει  να τηρεί κάποια, αν όχι όλα, από τα παρακάτω κριτήρια:

1. Γνώση ζωής με παπαγάλους. Η καθημερινότητα με έναν παπαγάλο δεν  συγκρίνεται με την καθημερινότητα με οποιοδήποτε άλλο πτηνό, οπότε θέλω  να υπάρχει επίγνωση του τι επιφέρει αυτό.

2. Δεν θέλω να είναι φοιτητής/σπουδαστής. Επειδή πάντα υπάρχει το  ενδεχόμενο μεταπτυχιακού, αλλαγής πόλης κτλ, δεν θέλω το πτηνό να  ξαναλλάξει χέρια. Το θεμιτό για αυτό θεωρώ θα είναι η οικογένεια που θα  πάει μετά από εμένα να είναι και η οριστική.

3. Κάποια οικονομική άνεση. Οι τροφές, παιχνίδια, βιταμίνες και τα  σχετικά έχουν ένα κόστος όχι και τόσο χαμηλό. Οπότε υπάρχει και μια  οικονομική δέσμευση.Δεν μπορώ να παραχωρήσω το πτηνό σε κάποιον που δεν  δουλεύει ή δεν έχει κάποια πηγή εισοδήματος δυστυχώς.

4. Ανοχή σε φωνές, καταστροφές, πούπουλα και βρωμιά. Όχι δεν είναι  φρόνιμος, μιλάει πολυ, διαλύει τα πάντα όταν το θέλει και φυσικά χέζουμε  όπου μας αρέσει.(Αυτά για όταν είναι έξω). 

5. Επάγγελμα. Θέλω ο επόμενος ιδιοκτήτης (εάν είναι αυτό εφικτό) να μην  αφήνει το πουλί για ώρες μόνο του. Ειδάλλως είναι δώρον άδωρον η αλλαγή  αφεντικού. Θα ήθελα να υπάρχει κάποιος στο σπίτι όταν ο ιδιοκτήτης θα  λείπει, προκειμένου να του κρατάει παρέα ή να τον φροντίζει.

6. Χώρο στο σπίτι. Το κλουβί του το οποίο θα δοθεί μαζί του, δεν είναι  μικρό, οπότε δεν θέλω να είναι σε κάποια αποθήκη η στριμωγμένος κάπου  αλλά να μπορεί να έχει καλή θέα και οπτική επαφή με τον ιδιοκτήτη του.

7. Εάν είναι δυνατόν από Θεσσαλονίκη, προκειμένου να μπορώ να πηγαίνω να  τον βλέπω όταν αυτό είναι εφικτό. Εξυπακούεται ότι με βάση τη ζωή και  την καθημερινότητα του ιδιοκτήτη και κατόπιν μεταξύ μας συνεννόησης. Εάν  όχι δεν με πειράζει να είναι από άλλη πόλη αρκεί να ικανοποιούμε όλα τα  παραπάνω.

8. Συνειδητοποιημένη απόφαση. Δεν θέλω ενδιαφέρον μόνο και μόνο για να  δοκιμάσει κάποιος πως είναι να τον έχει. Δεν θέλω σε λίγο καιρό να μου  πει, κάνει πολύ φασαρία, δεν μπορώ, δαγκώνει (που δεν) κτλ. και έλα  πάρτον πίσω.

9. Υπευθυνότητα.Το πουλί είναι μαθημένο και ξέρει εκτός κλουβιού. Γενικά  γουστάρει έξω, και αυτό συνεπάγεται καταστροφές εαν δεν έχει απαραίτητη  επίβλεψη.

10.Φροντίδα. Το πουλί λόγο απουσίας μου έχει σημάδια πτεροφαγίας (ίσως  και έλλειψης κάποιων βιταμινών). Η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος μπορεί να τον  στρεσάρει και να τον κάνει χειρότερα. Θα ήθελα να μπορεί να φροντίζει να  ενημερώνεται ο ιδιοκτήτης του σχετικά με τις διατροφικές ανάγκες του  και να του δίνει ότι χρειάζεται.

11.Ψυχολογικό κομμάτι. Εάν το πουλί δεθεί, θα έχει απαιτήσεις από το  ζευγάρι του. Θέλει να του μιλάτε, να έχει οπτική επαφή μαζί σας, να  παίζετε, να τον βγάζετε να πετάει κτλ. 

12. Υποχρεωτικά παλιό μέλος του forum με θετικό feedback από τους παλιούς προκειμένου να μην πάει σε άγνωστα χέρια

Όπως και να έχει, θέλω να αναφέρουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι εάν πληρούν τις  προϋποθέσεις και εάν όχι όλες, ποιες δεν πληρούν. Δεν έχουν όλες την  ίδια βαρύτητα οπότε είναι κομμάτι ανέφικτο να βρεθεί κάποιος να τηρεί τα  πάντα. Έπειτα μιλάμε είτε τηλεφωνικός είτε από κοντά.

Τέλος αυτός ο οποίος θα τον αναλάβει, θα ήθελα να κανονίσει και για τη  μεταφορά του γιατί δεν υπάρχει όχημα από μεριάς μου για να μεταφέρω το  κλουβί καθώς και τον Πέπε. Θα χρειαστεί σίγουρα όχημα για τη μεταφορά  του κλουβιού, και ένα κλουβί μεταφοράς για να ταξιδέψει ο μικρός.

Παρακαλώ κατόπιν παρότρυνσης των διαχειριστών, οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να αναφέρουν δημόσια στο post το ενδιαφέρον τους καθώς και εαν πληρούν ή όχι τις προυποθέσεις(Δεν αρκεί ένα απλό "Με ενδιαφέρει")

Ελπίζω στα καλύτερα.

Φιλικά,
Βασίλης

----------


## ntinos

Καλημέρα Έτσι όπως έχω αναφέρει και στο προηγούμενο ποστ εγω ενα ζακο 12 ετών των λουιτζη και μια green cheek contra 8 μηνών.Μπορώ να διαθέσω για τον Πεπιτο 4 ώρες τουλάχιστον.Μένω Αθήνα και έχω αρκετό χώρο για το κλουβί αλλά και για το σταντ που το έχω ήδη.Μπορούμε να υπομεινουμε τις φωνές τα πούπουλα αλλά και την σκόνη την οποία παράγει ο ζακο.Έχω οικογένεια με παιδιά και ασχολούνται και αυτά με παπαγάλου.Έχουμε την οικονομική δυνατότητα για όλα τα απαραίτητα που χρειάζεται ειδικά ένας τόσο μεγάλος παπαγάλος αλλά και με τέτοιο φτέρωμα που θα χρειαστεί μάλλον κάποια φαρμακευτική Αγωγή ή βιταμίνες.Πιστεύω ότι είμαι έτοιμος να υοθετησω τον Πεπιτο.

----------


## Stefpars

Καλημερα... Δεν ειμαι παλιο μελος και το 2ο ειναι πως δεν ειμαι απο θεσσαλονικη αλλα απο αθηνα... Οπως ομως προανεφερα στο προηγουμενο θεμα σου θα ηθελα ν ασχοληθω με τον μικρο σου... The choise is yours...!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

οπως αναφερθηκε στα ποστ 4 και 27

*Σχετικά με το Ζακό μου!*και εγινε σαφεστατο στπ ποστ  69 του ιδιου θεματος 


Ντινο  με 4 μονο δημοσια  μηνυματα στο ενεργητικο σου μεχρι τωρα  δεν εχεις δικαιωμα συμμετοχης σε ενα θεμα που αποτελει αγγελια .Το παρον  θεμα , κατα παραχωρηση της διαχειρισης βρισκεται στην παρουσα ενοτητα  και οχι στις αγγελιες (για να μπορει να γραφει ο Βασιλης , αφου και κεινος δεν εχει τον απαραιτητο αριθμο μηνυματων για να συμμετεχει στις αγγελιες ,αλλα κριναμε οτι υπο δικους μας ορους και λογω της αμεσης αναγκης υιοθεσιας του πουλιου να κανουμε οτι κανουμε ) οπου δεν θα ειχες δυνατοτητα καν να γραψεις εως οτου φτασεις στα 50 δημοσια (κανονικα και οχι συνεχομενα μονολεκτικων χωρις ουσια απαντησεων σε διαφορα θεματα , τυπου σπαμ ) . Οταν συμπληρωσεις τον απαραιτητο αριθμο και αν μεχρι τοτε δεν εχει δικαιολογημενα (εκ των ορων ) παραχωρηθει το πουλι , τοτε η συμμετοχη η δικη σου , θα ισχυσει και αυτη  . Επειδη στο ποστ 69 ημουν σαφης και παρολα αυτα , βλεπω οτι δεν την ελαβες υποψη , οποιαδηποτε μη συμμορφωση με τους κανονες του φορουμ , θα εχει αυτη τη φορα συνεπειες απο τωρα και μπρος !!!



Ο Στεφανος εχει τον απαραιτητο αριθμο μηνυματων και απο κει και περα ειναι θεμα του Βασιλη βασει των προυποθεσεων που εθεσε , να αξιολογησει την προταση του μαζι με οποια αλλη εμφανιστει

----------


## alexakostoni

Γεια σας και απο έμενα... έχω δείξει και εγω κάποιο ενδιαφέρον , αρχικά μήπως μπορούσα να βοηθήσω τον Βασίλη και να τον διευκολύνω ή να βρούμε κάποια λύση και ίσως κρατώντας τον Πεπιτο για το διάστημα που θα έλειπε λόγο εργασίας και θα είχε αρκετές δουλείες εκτός σπιτιού !! όπως επίσης και κατά την επιστροφή σου Βασιλη να μπορείς να ξανα έχεις τον Πεπιτο σου υγιέστατο και προσεγμένο!!  ( Δεν υπάρχει κανένα χρονικό πρόβλημα δεν με δεσμεύει ο χρόνος όσος και αν είναι αυτός ) 
Ακόμα το προτείνω φυσικά!!!! 
 Έπειτα και αφού εχει πάρει την απόφαση να αποχωριστεί τον φιλαράκο του , του είπα πως θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσει και να με υπολογίζει σε αυτή την διαδικασία οποία και να είναι  αυτή ...μιας και δεν ειχα σχολιάσει στο προηγούμενο άρθρο κάτι...   και πως θα ήθελα αν μπορεί και αυτός να επικοινωνησουμε  απο το τηλέφωνο. θεωρώντας το καλύτερο!! 
Τωρα.. δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ και αν έχω το δικαίωμα   'Η   αν τηρώ της προϋποθέσεις για να κάνω πρόταση εδώ! θεωρώ πως θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω με τον Πεπιτο !! 
Βεβαία εκτός απο τα ερωτήματα που έχεις θέσει, έχουμε ακόμα να πούμε πολλά πιστεύω!
Περιμενω φυσικα και να επικοινωνήσουμε !!

----------


## Efthimis98

Εννοείται πως μπορείς εδώ να σχολιάζεις Αλέξανδρε, προσπερνάς κατά πολύ το όριο μηνυμάτων για τις αγγελίες.

----------


## alexakostoni

ωραία τότε Ευθύμη μου!! ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση και μπορώ να πω πως χαίρομαι γιατί δεν γνώριζα τις προϋποθέσεις!!

----------


## jk21

Ενδιαφερον εχουν δικαιωμα να δηλωσουν ολα τα μελη μας που θα μπορουσαν να γραψουν , αν το θεμα βρισκοταν στην ενοτητα των αγγελιων και αυτο το δικαιωμα το αποκτα καποιο μελος μας στα 50 μηνυματα .Ετσι κι αλλιως εκει θα μεταφερθει το θεμα  , οταν ο Βασιλης συμπληρωσει αυτο τον αριθμο μηνυματων και θα μπορει να γραφει στην ενοτητα αυτη . Η αποφαση απο κει και περα ειναι του Βασιλη να επιλεξει ποιος ταιριαζει πλησιεστερα στις προυποθεσεις που εχει βαλει , με τη βαρυτητα που τις δινει ,αν δεν γινει εφικτο να ικανοποιηθουν ολες απο καποιο μελος μας .

----------


## panagiotis k

Βασίλη εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο για το πουλάκι. Μακάρι να το δώσεις κάπου στην Θεσσαλονίκη , για να είσαι κοντα και εσυ αν χρειαστεί κάτι.
Προσωπικά έχω μιλήσει με κάποιο μέλος απο Θεσσαλονίκη για έναν ζακό αλλά δεν πιστεύω να είναι ο Πεπίτο.....Τέτοια σύμπτωση πια !!!!!!
Για κάθε ενδεχόμενο θα ήθελα να ξέρω και για να γνωρίζεις και εσυ..... Έχω Lovebirds, roselles και cockatiel τα οποία είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο και τα βάζω μέσα στο σπίτι μόνο σε περίπτωση που έχει πάρα πολύ κρύο και για να κάνουν την πτήση τους. 
Μπορεί ο Πεπίτο να συνυπάρξει με άλλα είδη ? Ή έχει μάθει μόνος του ? Εννοείται πως έναν ζακό θα τον είχα σε εσωτερικό χώρο, όπως και παρόμοιου μεγέθους πουλιά.

----------


## vasilis

Απλά ενημερώνω πως παρακολουθώ το post. Παναγιώτη η θεωρια λέει πως μπορεί να συνυπάρξει αλλά ο Ζακό θέλει τον άνθρωπο διπλά του, και σε καμία περίπτωση συνέχεια έξω. Παρά μόνο σε κάποια καλοκαιρινή φάση για να παίρνει τον αέρα του. Επίσης σίγουρα θα σε κηνυγούσε και όλη η γειτονιά...Ευχαριστώ και τη διαχείρηση για την τήρηση των κανόνων. Το έγραψα κι εγω σαν όρο ότι δεν θελω κάποιον που δεν τον γνωρίζουν οι διαχειριστές. Μέχρι στιγμής υπάρχει ένα ενδιαφέρον από 3 μέλη, τον Αλέξανδρο τον Στέφανο και τελευταίο τον Παναγιώτη. Επειδή θέλω να είμαι και σωστός και δίκαιος, πρώτα θα μιλήσω με τον Αλέξανδρο μιας που είχε εκδηλώσει πρώτος το ενδιαφέρον του από την αρχή του προηγούμενου post και ανάλογα πως θα πάει η επικοινωνία μας και η διαχείρηση του θέματος θα μιλήσω και με τους υπόλοιπους. Ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητό και σεβαστό.

----------


## panagiotis k

> Απλά ενημερώνω πως παρακολουθώ το post. Παναγιώτη η θεωρια λέει πως μπορεί να συνυπάρξει αλλά ο Ζακό θέλει τον άνθρωπο διπλά του, και σε καμία περίπτωση συνέχεια έξω. Παρά μόνο σε κάποια καλοκαιρινή φάση για να παίρνει τον αέρα του. Επίσης σίγουρα θα σε κηνυγούσε και όλη η γειτονιά...Ευχαριστώ και τη διαχείρηση για την τήρηση των κανόνων. Το έγραψα κι εγω σαν όρο ότι δεν θελω κάποιον που δεν τον γνωρίζουν οι διαχειριστές. Μέχρι στιγμής υπάρχει ένα ενδιαφέρον από 3 μέλη, τον Αλέξανδρο τον Στέφανο και τελευταίο τον Παναγιώτη. Επειδή θέλω να είμαι και σωστός και δίκαιος, πρώτα θα μιλήσω με τον Αλέξανδρο μιας που είχε εκδηλώσει πρώτος το ενδιαφέρον του από την αρχή του προηγούμενου post και ανάλογα πως θα πάει η επικοινωνία μας και η διαχείρηση του θέματος θα μιλήσω και με τους υπόλοιπους. Ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητό και σεβαστό.


Το εκτιμώ αυτό που λές Βασίλη. Και εννοείται πως θα είναι μέσα στο σπίτι. Αλλά θα ήθελα να είμαι η τελευταια σου επιλογή, όσοι και σου στείλουν.
 Όπως σου έχω αναφέρει ήδη έχω κάνει μια συζήτηση για να πάρω ζακό. Σε περίπτωση που δεν γίνει αυτό, θα ήθελα να επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί. Εσυ ξέρεις να επιλέξεις το καλύτερο για αυτόν.

----------


## vasilis.a

δηλωνω και γω και απο δω παλι,το ενδιαφερον μου  για τον πεπιτο.θεωρω πως πληρω ολες τις προυποθεσεις,εκτος του οτι δεν μενω θεσ/κη..εχω απεριοριστο χωρο και χρονο εκτος των αλλων,διαθεσιμο.
προς την διαχειρηση..θεωρω και το εχω ξανααναφερει παλαιοτερα πως δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι κριτηριο το αριθμος των ποστ αλλα η ημερομηνια εγγραφης και το ποσο συχνα μπαινει καποιος..εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου λεει τιποτα αν καποιος εχει 4-5χιλιαδες ποστ..οπως και σε αλλα φορουμς,ετσι και δω παντα υπηρχε το κακο(για μενα)φαινομενο να γραφουν καποιοι 100  φορες και ουσια μηδεν.φυσικα δεν το λεω για το συγκεκριμενο νημα απλα πιαστηκα απο την πιο πανω κουβεντα.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη η διαχειριση εχει ως περιοριστικο ορο εκ των κανονων τα  50 μηνυματα .Απο κει και περα δεν υπαρχει αριθμος μηνυματων σαν απολυτη τιμη , αλλα η συνολικη παρουσια του καθε μελους παλιοτερα ή αμεσα μεσα απο την παρουσιαση της εκτροφης του και των ιδεων του , οπως αυτα φαινονται στο συνολο των μηνυματων που εχει γραψει ή ακομα περισσοτερο που εχει ανοιξει .Η επιλογη ειναι θεμα του Βασιλη και εγω οσο αφορα αρκετα μελη που γραφουν μονο στους παπαγαλους , σιγουρα δεν εχω γνωμη και γενικα δεν θα εχω γνωμη θετικη ή αρνητικη παρα θα παραπεμψω σε σχετικες συζητησεις οπου απο μονος του ο Βασιλης θα βγαλει συμπερασμα για το καθε μελος .Βασικα δεν θα ηθελα καν να εμπλακω ... μιλω ατομικα και καθε μελος της διαχειρισης , ειδικα οσοι γνωριζουν οχι μονο προσωπα αλλα τα θελω των παπαγαλων ειναι σαφως δικο του θεμα , αν και ποσο θα συνεισφερει με καποια γνωμη σε προσωπικη επαφη με το Βασιλη

----------


## erithacus

> Βασίλη εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο για το πουλάκι. Μακάρι να το δώσεις κάπου στην Θεσσαλονίκη , για να είσαι κοντα και εσυ αν χρειαστεί κάτι.
> Προσωπικά έχω μιλήσει με κάποιο μέλος απο Θεσσαλονίκη για έναν ζακό αλλά δεν πιστεύω να είναι ο Πεπίτο.....Τέτοια σύμπτωση πια !!!!!!
> Για κάθε ενδεχόμενο θα ήθελα να ξέρω και για να γνωρίζεις και εσυ..... Έχω Lovebirds, roselles και cockatiel τα οποία είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο και τα βάζω μέσα στο σπίτι μόνο σε περίπτωση που έχει πάρα πολύ κρύο και για να κάνουν την πτήση τους. 
> Μπορεί ο Πεπίτο να συνυπάρξει με άλλα είδη ? Ή έχει μάθει μόνος του ? Εννοείται πως έναν ζακό θα τον είχα σε εσωτερικό χώρο, όπως και παρόμοιου μεγέθους πουλιά.


Οι αφρικανικού γκρίζοι Παναγιώτη στη φυςη σχηματίζουν κοπάδια απο το ειδος τους. Το δικο Τους ομως μονο. Αυςτηρα.... Δεν επιτρέπουν σε κανενα αλλο ειδος να μπει στην αγέλη τους ούτε καν σε τιμνιχ η γκάνα (υποείδη) . Τα θεωρούν απειλή επιτιθενται ολοςωμα με σκοπό να τα βλάψουν και τα απομακρύνουν. Ποσο μαλλον παπαγάλους απο αλλη ήπειρο. Εξαιρέσεις ιςως να υπάρχουν ( εχω διαβάσει ιστορία με ζακο κ αμαζόνα κ μου έκανε τοςο μεγαλη εντύπωση που ακομα τη θύμαμαι). Απο προσωπική εμπειρία φιλε μ δεν τα πανε καλα με αλλα ζωάκια γενικα αυτα τα ζωντανά κ κατα τη ταπεινή μ αποψη θα στρεσάριστει κ αλλο ο Πεπιτο 


e.

----------


## vasilis.a

> Βασιλη η διαχειριση εχει ως περιοριστικο ορο εκ των κανονων τα  50 μηνυματα .Απο κει και περα δεν υπαρχει αριθμος μηνυματων σαν απολυτη τιμη , αλλα η συνολικη παρουσια του καθε μελους παλιοτερα ή αμεσα μεσα απο την παρουσιαση της εκτροφης του και των ιδεων του , οπως αυτα φαινονται στο συνολο των μηνυματων που εχει γραψει ή ακομα περισσοτερο που εχει ανοιξει .Η επιλογη ειναι θεμα του Βασιλη και εγω οσο αφορα αρκετα μελη που γραφουν μονο στους παπαγαλους , σιγουρα δεν εχω γνωμη και γενικα δεν θα εχω γνωμη θετικη ή αρνητικη παρα θα παραπεμψω σε σχετικες συζητησεις οπου απο μονος του ο Βασιλης θα βγαλει συμπερασμα για το καθε μελος .Βασικα δεν θα ηθελα καν να εμπλακω ... μιλω ατομικα και καθε μελος της διαχειρισης , ειδικα οσοι γνωριζουν οχι μονο προσωπα αλλα τα θελω των παπαγαλων ειναι σαφως δικο του θεμα , αν και ποσο θα συνεισφερει με καποια γνωμη σε προσωπικη επαφη με το Βασιλη


​αν και δεν ειναι του παροντος..εννοουσα γενικοτερα ως θεωρια αυτο που ειπα οχι για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη αν εννοεις ευρυτερα το ποσο σημαντικο ειναι ενα μελος σε ενα φορουμ ( απο θεμα προσφορας )  ή και ποσο το αγαπα  , σαφεστατα δεν ειναι μονοδιαστατο θεμα και καθαρα του αριθμου μηνυματων . Ολοι εδω σαν απλα μελη μιας παρεας , εχουμε μια ιστορια εδω μεσα που ειδικα οσοι ειμαστε χρονια , ξερουμε πια ειναι η προσφορα του καθενος .Η παρεμβολη της διαχειρισης στο συγκεκριμενο παντως θεμα , εχει χαρακτηρα μονο προστασιας απο συγκεκριμενα μελη κομητες που ειναι ισως καιρο εδω και εμφανιζονται σπανια δημοσια και πολυ συχνα με πμ για να τους χαρισουν πουλια , οπως εχουμε διασταυρωσει τοσα χρονια , απο σχετικες ερωτησεις μελων μας  με πμ που χαριζανε πουλια ( μαλιστα κατ εξακολουθηση καποια λιγα συγκεκριμενα ) .Και φυσικα τηρησης του κανονα των 50 μηνυματων  , οσο το θεμα δεν βρισκεται στην ενοτητα των αγγελιων  , για να γινεται αυτο αυτοματα .

----------


## Stefpars

Τωρα 50,100,1000 μηνυματα το θεμα ειναι να πεσει σε ατομο που να ξεστρεσαρει τον παπαγαλο, οποτε να τονισουμε το θεμα του μικρου... Το πουλι δε θα το παρει ο ενδιαφερομενος απο εκτρωφεα και ολα θα ειναι μια χαρα, το συγκεκριμενο εχει την ιστορια του, το θεματακι του με το στρες και δεν ειναι 3,4,5,6 μηνων... Οποιος καταλαβαινει τι λεω και για τι το λεω εχει καλος... Φιλικα παντα και για το συμφερον του πεπιτο...!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με το Στεφανο! Τα ζακο σαν ειδος εχουν εξαρχης πολυ υψηλες απαιτησεις απ τον ιδιοκτητη.. Το βλεπω τωρα στην πραξη και πραγματικα τα πλασματα αυτα σε θελουν, σε χρειαζονται και σε διεκδικουν κανονικα. Θελουν ποιοτικο χρονο να περασεις μαζι τους και ειδικα οταν δεν υπαρχει ταιρι ο χρονος αυτος δεν μπορει να ειναι μια ωριτσα.. Δεν ειναι ενα ειδος που μπορεις να το παρεις ετσι αυθορμητα και χαλαρα.. Και θελει και πολυ καθαριοτητα γιατι η πουδρα και το πουπουλο υπαρχουν σε αυθονια! Εμενα μου μυρισε η μικρη και κατεληξα για να μη μυριζει περα απ τν καθημερινη αλλαγη της εφημεριδας να πλενω με καυτο νερο μερα παρα μερα τη σχαρα και τον πατο..
Αυτα τα χρειαζονται ετσι κι αλλιως. Τωρα το μικρο αυτο που αντιμετωπιζει τ προβλημα αυτο χρειαζεται τουλαχιστον τη δεκαπλασια προσοχη και φροντιδα! Δεν ξερω αν γενικα συνυπαρχουν ευκολα ή δυσκολα με αλλα ειδη αλλα αν κρινω απ τη δικη μου, αν με εβλεπε να χαιδευω κατι αλλο περα απο κεινη θα μ εκτελουσε. Οποτε θα προτεινα αν παει σε καποιο σπιτι που υπαρχουν κι αλλα ζωακια να ειναι σ ενα δωματιο μονο του.. Επισης δεν ειναι απλα να ξεπερασει το θεμα αυτο τωρα.. Ειναι και να μην το εμφανισει ξανα στο μελλον και αυτο το πουλακι ειναι αποδεδειγμενα ευαισθητο και επιρρεπες και πρεπει ο καθενας να σκεφτει αν μπορει να του εξασφαλισει ενα οσο το δυνατον σταθερο περιβαλλον μακροχρονια γιατι ζουν και παρα πολλα χρονια!
Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι τα εχετε σκεφτει κι εσεις απλα τα επισημαινω για παν ενδεχομενο! Ελπιζω να βρεθει ο πιο καταλληλος για το μικρο Πεπιτο και να τον δουμε να γινεται καλα!!!

----------


## vasilis

Status update κύριοι και κυρίες! 
Η υιοθεσία του μικρού μου διεκπεραιώθηκε! Ο Πεπίτο βρίσκεται πλέον στα χέρια του Αλέξανδου (alexakostoni) στη Λευκάδα και προς το παρόν όλα δείχνουν ότι τον έχει αποδεχτεί αρκετά καλά! Είμαστε σε συνεχη επαφή και τον επιβλέπουμε παρέα(εγώ τηλέφωνικός δίνω συμβουλές). Θεωρώ πως ο μικρός πήγε σε πολύ καλά χέρια. 
Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για τη στάση σας εδώ μέσα αλλά και για το ενδιαφέρον που δείξατε σχετικά με την τύχη του μικρού μου.

----------


## jk21

Να εχουμε νεα του Πεπιτο (και θα εχουμε σιγουρα ) αλλα να εχουμε και νεα του Βασιλη !!! Εισαι ενας απο εμας πια !  :winky:

----------


## vasilis

> Να εχουμε νεα του Πεπιτο (και θα εχουμε σιγουρα ) αλλα να εχουμε και νεα του Βασιλη !!! Εισαι ενας απο εμας πια !


Εννοείται αυτό Δημήτρη!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Πολύ χαίρομαι που δόθηκε σε καλά χέρια ο φίλος μας ο Πεπίτο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ χαίρομαι που ο Πεπίτο πήγε σε ένα άξιο μέλος μας! Ελπίζω ό,τι καλύτερο για τον παπαγάλο που τον αγαπήσαμε όλοι από την πρώτη στιγμή. Περιμένουμε νέα του Αλέξανδρε με καινούργιο θέμα μόνο με τις εμπειρίες και την καθημερινότητα σου με τον Πεπίτο!  :Big Grin:

----------


## alexakostoni

Να μαι και εγωωω... Λοιπόν δεν θα γράψω πολλά διότι έχω σκοπό να τα γράψω στο καινούργιο θέμα.. χαχαχαχαχα απλά θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον Βασίλη και έπειτα όλους εσάς για τα καλά σας λόγια!! Σας περιμένουμε στο καινούργιο μας θέμα για να μάθετε τα νέα μας με πολλές φωτογραφίες καί βίντεο...  ::

----------

